# TTOC Badges



## validatekev (Jun 18, 2003)

Anyone got a clue as to why its so damn difficult for the TT Shop to get hold of these? Been waiting over a month now. 
Regards
Kev


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The TT shop sells them on behalf of the TT Owners Club, but we are trying to ensure that they are of sufficient quality so we don't disappoint TTOC members.

As soon as we get some, Dave at the TT Shop will send them out.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I've just been reminded by the committee, that we now also sell self adhesive TTOC "gel" badges. These look very similar, but are not made from nickel coated brass with an enamel design (as per the traditional TTOC badge).

These new ones look very similar, but are slightly cheaper. I'm sure Dave will swop one of these on the order and sort you out for the difference.


----------



## validatekev (Jun 18, 2003)

Can I assume these are as robust as the metal ones?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

IIRC Dave has been running some of these for the past few months and believes them to be more robust than the metal version. I've also had a gel badge on my TTC for a few months and would have to concur.

IMO the gel badges although more robust do not represent the "quality" that a metal badge can, but they do look as good, last longer and are slightly cheaper.

Your choice


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Has he now got stock in? Still waiting....


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The TTOC has got at least a few dozen TTOC gel badges in stock. We are still trying to ensure the best quality for the metal badges.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Personally, I prefer the gel badge - the metal badge is great but my preference is for the "look" of the gel badge.

This is the gel badge


----------



## validatekev (Jun 18, 2003)

Good News...I think! The little lady (not that little) had a word with that nice bloke Dave and supposedly the badges are in this country and no longer in China. So not long now before I can advertise membership.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

So, the metal ones won't be available anymore? I do not think that the gel one would look nice on the front grille. :-/


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We WILL have metal badges... it's just that we had to move the supply from the UK to China to guarantee a quality badge. We now offer metal AND gel badges



> So, the metal ones won't be available anymore? I do not think that the gel one would look nice on the front grille. Â :-/


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> We WILL have metal badges... it's just that we had to move the supply from the UK to China to guarantee a quality badge. We now offer metal AND gel badges


I thought the metal ones were a very good quality (well, mine is anyway). Did they deteriorate in quality since the original batch? :-/


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I think the first batch were good, but the second had one or two owners questioning the quality :-/ So we did something about it and moved the manufacture to a country renowned for high quality precision manufacture Switzerland China


----------



## validatekev (Jun 18, 2003)

Might be a thought to check if there is any interest in the club selling Etched glass type TTOC decals. 
Just a thought ;D


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Badges are now in the UK - Dave M is getting them from the shippers and will be quality checking before despatch


----------



## validatekev (Jun 18, 2003)

Still no luck with the badges then!!!! :-/


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> Still no luck with the badges then!!!! :-/


A batch went out last week.

Send me a clue to your real identity, such as name, postcode, membership number and I'll let you know the status of your order. Send it by email to [email protected]

Thanks

Graeme


----------



## validatekev (Jun 18, 2003)

Good news, thing arrived today and many thanks for the efforts in filling my order, it now has pride of place, ok over-exagerated, its on the moTTor!!!! ;D


----------

